# Game #24: Phoenix Suns (16-7) @ Denver Nuggets (16-7) - 12/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: Pepsi Center - Denver, CO
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 106-103 vs Orlando Magic*











*Phoenix Suns (16-7) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Denver Nuggets (16-7) 

Starters: 








[PG] Chauncey Billups







[SG] Arron Afflalo 








[SF] Carmelo Anthony 









[PF] Kenyon Martin







[C] Nene *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, do we have anything left? 

I remember even since Karl has been there, we've matched up very well against them no matter what. 2-1 last yr, one win was even while Porter was here.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's going to come down to execution. Suns did pretty well last night, they'll be tested again tonight. But luckily the Nuggets aren't even close to being the three-point shooting team like the Magic are.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Old legs, high altitude and a rested nuggets team spells trouble for tonight. It's going to be close or we're going to be blown out. I just hope our three point shots fall tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

14-5, Suns with 8:35. Link just started working.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuggets go on a 7-0 run. 

It's been all Nash. 5-5 to start the game. 

Then Amare hits a jumper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16-15, Nuggets 5:48 left. Was tied but they reviewed a 3, which is ruled a 2.

Only Nash and Amare have scored.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez is in. How long before a foul.


And crap what a dunk by Amare with assist from Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He picked it up! But wasn't a bad one though.

21-21 3:19 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DUDLEY! 5pts in 4 mins.


Lopez picked up his 3rd foul now lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29-26, Nuggets at the end of 1.

Nash 12 pts (5-5), 3 assists

Amare 7 pts (3-6), 4 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with the nice strip. Then Dudley throws a deep pass to Hill, who stops, and allows Melo to pass by and gets the layup


Dragic with a sweet play driving pass Anderson. 

Melo gets called for o foul, and T. 

Lawson gets a travelling call. They keep turning it over lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

37-29, Suns 9:45 left.

I. love. our. bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU! cleaning it up. After a strip, Dragic on the break, passes it back to Dudley, and Lou tips it in.


After another strip, Dudley drains the wide open 3 on the break. 


45-31, Suns 6:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have outscored them 19-2 in this qrter. 


Now, they got their first fg.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU! layup with the pass from JRICH. 6 pts (3-4), 9 rebs, stl, blk in 10 mins. 



I came across this on another site lol














54-39, Suns 2:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

60-47, Suns at the end of the half. 

Nash 14 pts (6-8), 5 assists

Lou 8 pts (4-5), 9 rebs, 2 blks, 2 stls in 12 mins


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash isn't even sweating! That's how good the bench has been tonight. (except for lopez, he's fouling at a rate of one foul every minute)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playing like crap in this 3rd qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally, Amare.


76-73, Suns with 2:30 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, Karl must've went down on the refs with his thumb up their *** simotaniously at half time.

Suns not getting ANY calls. 

77-77 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just both teams scoring back and forth this qrter.

Dragic with nice drive and dish to Lou. Then Amare saves it off a Denver miss and throws back to their basket. Forced to foul. TO. 

87-85, Suns 8:11 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GOOD ****ING GOD. The officials.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drains a 3

Then Hill with close shot ties it up.

24 sec violation on Denver.

92-92 with over 4 left. 

Of course. We turn it over, and foul with a chance to take the lead back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash and Billups trade 3's


Nash just drained a shot.

Then Billups drains another ****ing 3. ****ing mother****er 

100-97, Nuggets with 2:18 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash gets hammered driving to the hole. NO ****ING FOUL called. Unbelievable.

Anthony finally gets fouled after Denver gets the rebound with 2 secs left.


Gentry just got T'ed and tossed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't wait til the Suns play these *****es again.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is why it sucks being a suns fan. They got robbed tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's good to see Suns putting up some nice scoring runs, but it would be even nicer to see them maintain a large lead.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The officiating sucked and Nene fouled Nash at the end, but I'll take the W. I liked the Nuggets strategy to bait Nash by switching a big onto him. It kept Amare's scoring low and he never got in the flow of the game. Fortunately for the Suns, no other team in the league has the bigs to consistently do that to the Suns. I'm very curious to see how Gentry adjusts to it for the next game.

Plus as a Kenyon fan, I loved the battles between him and Nash. Early on Nash had some nice step backs to sink jumpers, but late in the 4th, Kenyon got a huge stop on Nash.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> The officiating sucked and Nene fouled Nash at the end, but I'll take the W. I liked the Nuggets strategy to bait Nash by switching a big onto him. It kept Amare's scoring low and he never got in the flow of the game. Fortunately for the Suns, no other team in the league has the bigs to consistently do that to the Suns. I'm very curious to see how Gentry adjusts to it for the next game.
> 
> Plus as a Kenyon fan, I loved the battles between him and Nash. Early on Nash had some nice step backs to sink jumpers, but late in the 4th, Kenyon got a huge stop on Nash.


Yeah, his persistent foul trouble didn't keep him out of the game, it was putting a big on Nash that did it.....


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Yeah, his persistent foul trouble didn't keep him out of the game, it was putting a big on Nash that did it.....


Yes because teams have never won games against the Suns by forcing Nash to be a scorer instead of a distributor.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Yes because teams have never won games against the Suns by forcing Nash to be a scorer instead of a distributor.


My point was that Amare got 3 questionable calls against him that forced him out of the game.


----------

